# Acrylic beanies? sublimation



## uncletee (Feb 25, 2007)

Can the Acrylic beanies take sublimation? Temp/time/stretch. I'm thinking I did some years ago, any help? Thanks Uncletee.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

Most beanies not designed for sublimation are ribbed, They may look good when you first sublimate but it if you put it on and it stretches it is a mess.

Trust me when I say the Vapor beanies are a home run with customes. We literally have done close to 200 and everyone loves how they look and feel.

It is the greatest premade dye sub item ever made - at least for us.


----------



## uncletee (Feb 25, 2007)

what if you put it on a hat press and stretch. Don't get me wrong I LOVE my vapor. Just thinking otto caps got cool arcylic beanies. have a nice day uncletee. Idea's?


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

uncletee said:


> what if you put it on a hat press and stretch. Don't get me wrong I LOVE my vapor. Just thinking otto caps got cool arcylic beanies. have a nice day uncletee. Idea's?


We tried doing this with socks with zero luck. The only socks I know that work at liner socks which are very very thin. You really need to actually wear them over regular socks.


----------



## uncletee (Feb 25, 2007)

thanks, hope to get some vapor beanies soon, the head bands work great. have a nice day uncletee.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

uncletee said:


> thanks, hope to get some vapor beanies soon, the head bands work great. have a nice day uncletee.


 
Are the distributors dragging their feet on stocking these? They have been available for weeks.


----------



## paintersspouse (Jul 26, 2012)

YES, Johnson Plastics is saying the end of the month. I wanted some so I could get a few in my local store before Thanksgiving.


----------



## paintersspouse (Jul 26, 2012)

I just found them on the Conde website.
Product Detail for SLD04 - DyeTrans.com


----------



## paintersspouse (Jul 26, 2012)

Now where do we get a template?


----------



## jfisk3475 (Jan 28, 2011)

It should be right under the product. Scroll down if u r on conde.

Sent from my SGH-T679 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## paintersspouse (Jul 26, 2012)

jfisk3475 said:


> It should be right under the product. Scroll down if u r on conde.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T679 using T-Shirt Forums


It was not there. I emailed Vapor and they sent me one.


----------



## uncletee (Feb 25, 2007)

just ordered mine from conde, sld04, thanks for info on template from vapor. have a nice day uncletee.


----------



## paintersspouse (Jul 26, 2012)

Mine will be shipped today. I talked to the sales person and she verified this.


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

Old post but was wondering how the pressings went ?
Get any voids on them ? How was matching one side up to the other side going ?

Thanks
Mark


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

Old post but was wondering how the pressings went ?
Get any voids on them ? How was matching one side up to the other side going ?

Thanks
Mark


----------

